
Ravens' theory of mind (2016) - tosh
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/ravens-theory-of-mind
======
threatofrain
This is about 10-15 year-old research, and although it's _mildly_ less
respected among psychologists as a "higher-level" concept, it still introduces
a curiously cold framework for understanding how agents in a shared
environment update their models on others and reality.

